# Hs928ta or hs1332ta?



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I am trading in my simplicity 32" signature pro with a 420cc, 21lbs of torque. Is the engine in the 928 powerful enough? Or should I get the 32" model with the bigger engine? The 1332 is only 15lbs more. The only downside to the 32" is it will be a little harder to turn due to the weight increase. 

I was a 120' long driveway. With side walks and I usually do my neighbors drives and walkways.

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## HH4 (Dec 18, 2013)

With that amount of area to clear and if price is not an issue I would recommend the 32" machine. The 928 is more than capable but I think you would appreciate the larger machines ability to get the job done faster.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone know why honda jumped up 100cc or so of engine size just to go 4" larger in width?

Does the larger 32" 1332 engine translate into faster forward and reverse speeds?


----------



## HH4 (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't know if the 13 hp machine has a higher "travelling" top speed than the 9. It will however be able to move faster than the 9 while throwing snow in most conditions. Just compare the "rated" performance of 72 tons to 55 tons of snow per hour.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Times money ....if you've got the coin treat yourself to a 1332 for Christmas. I've got the earlier model 1132. Big machine for sure but turns easy in snow (turning on dry pavement is another story). She'll throw 12" of wet snow with ease but you'll have to slow her down to keep the rev's up. Awesome machine


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

tonysak,

Ditto on 1332 if extra cost is not an issue..

HS928TAS


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

1332 for sure if you have the money and space for it. 
I was going through the same choice and went with the 1332 and am glad I did. Wouldn't want any smaller machine, the faster I can get done the better.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks guys why does everyone make such a big deal about turning it around if it's not that bad?


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

Not sure, the first time I was out with mine I found it tough. Was fighting the machine. Now with 5 hrs on the machine, I find it much easier to use, a little work on tight corners, but at the end I just do a little loop and all is good. Was a little sore the other day, but was blowing for about 2 - 3 hrs straight in -25C. So I covered a lot of ground and would have never been able to shovel it all.


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

Also this weekend I briefly used a 20+ year of 5 hr 20" wide MTD single stage with wheels and chains. Was a light little machine, but I found the tracked Honda much easier to use. A little tougher to turn in tight areas but much easier once blowing snow. The little machine seemed to require a lot of pushing, wiggling and work to use where the Honda was just point and go.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

tonysak

Love my tracked 928, never have understood why some find them hard to turn..other
than some folks may be dealing with physical restrictions. 

Cheers,
HS928TAS


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think that those that complain about a tracked unit, over a wheeled one, is they may not be using a strategy to their outing. 

Without a question, tracked units out perform in long stretches, as well as inclines. Knowing this, you just have to plan your attack with fewer turns. 

I know that there will always be those situations that will complicate your outing. Driveway aprons will always be one of those, and in truth I just find it easier using a shovel on the edges. 

That all said, as long as you understand the limitations of any version of the machines, be happy with what you get. 

I own a myriad of machines, as you can see in my signature. Each has their advantages, and disadvantages, but I keep 'em around for a reason.


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

Well said db9938. lifting/tilting the auger housing up to reposition the machine is key to not wearing your self out. I move a lot of honda tracked machines around on all types of ground cover and have no complaints, as long as the engine is running.


----------



## hank (Nov 25, 2013)

FWIW - I was debating the HS724 vrs the HS928 for my needs. Took the bigger machine and have never looked back. Very happy with the machine. In retro, think I'd been disappointed with the smaller. On the other hand, had already owned a John Deere tracked model, so knew what to expect with tracks. I'm 65 and weigh about 190. No trouble steering the 928 - but does give you a good workout.

I'll add: I do about 120' of drive, and also in front of two garages, and also a couple 15-20' sidewalks. No complaints. Takes about an hour under normal conditions - but longer with very heavy accumulations. Can hear the engine laboring under very heavy load, so I back off to maybe one-third max speed to spare the engine. With lighter loads can run at near max speed.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks guys is reverse really slow?


----------



## HH4 (Dec 18, 2013)

tonysak said:


> Thanks guys is reverse really slow?


Hondas specs show the 9 at 181ft/min forward and 124ft/min in reverse. The 13 is listed at 194 forward and 134 in reverse.


----------

